
TechCrunch Tokyo Startup Battlefield: SmartHR Takes the Top Prize - kevindeasis
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/19/techcrunch-tokyo-startup-battlefield-smarthr-takes-the-top-prize/
======
BatFastard
Is it just me? I find all of these companies doing me too things. Even Bonx is
just an app which makes it slightly easier to up a group call with a bluetooth
headset. The whole video is just a group of guys having fun.

